# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  خلود التورة   !!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب الحسين*  

*{{ حسين مني وأنا من حسين }}*  
*هذا الحديث منقول عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله* 
*، وقد أوردته كتب السنّة والشيعة، ونصّه الكامل هو:*
*"حسين منّي وأنا من حسين، أحبّ الله من أحبّ حسيناً وأبغض الله من أبغض حسيناً، حسين سبط من الأسباط، لعن الله قاتله". وهذا دليل على وحدتهما فكرياً وروحياً وجسميّاً، واتّفاقهما في الهدف والمسار.* 
*فرسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قد اعتبر قبل نصف قرن من واقعة الطف، ثورة الحسين امتداداً لرسالته، وأكّد أنّ أعداء الحسين الذين لطّخوا أيديهم بدمه، إنّما هم أعداؤه وقتلته هو شخصياً؛ وذلك لأن غضب ورضا، وحرب وسلم، ومناصرة ومعاداة الحسين، هي نظير غضب ورضا، وحرب وسلم، ومناصرة ومعاداة الرسول.*
*فهما روح واحدة في جسدين، وفكر واحد ومرام واحد في زمنيين متفاوتين.* 
*والتصريح بهذا الارتباط الوثيق يعكس الخطّ الصحيح للحركة الدينية والاجتماعية والجهادية والسياسية على مدى التاريخ.* 
*والصلة بينهما لا تقتصر على مجرّد الارتباط النسبي وكون الحسين من ذرّية الرسول، بل أنّ المدار هو اتّحادهما في المسار والخط.*
*أما المفهوم الآخر الذي ينطوي عليه هذا الحديث فهو:*
*أن وجود النبي، ورسالة النبي قد تواصلت في ظل وجود أبي عبد الله، وليس المراد من ذلك التواصل الجسدي فحسب، بل أن حارس دين المصطفى هو الحسين الشهيد.*
*وكانت ثورته واستشهاده سبباً لبقاء دين رسول الله. فالقضية ليست ذات بعد عاطفي مجرد، وإنما تعكس حقيقة اجتماعية وتاريخية.*
*ثورة الحسين هي التي أحيت دين النبي.وقد بيّن أبو عبد الله هدفه وغايته من هذه الثورة بقوله: إنّما خرجت لأسير بسنة جدي، وآمر بالمعروف وأنهي عن المنكر، وأقوّم الانحراف ليستقيم هذا الدين.*
*وما قولهم "أنّ الإسلام محمّدي الوجود، حسيني البقاء" إِلاّ إشارة إلى أن أحياء دين النبيّ قد تحقّق بفعل ثورة عاشوراء **** 


**

*على قارعة الأحزان يستهل الآسى ... يطرق الدمع أجفان العيون .. تتلاطم امواج* 
*الأقدار وتتناثر الأعبار ..على قلوب ادمتها السنين .. بحور تفيض دماء من منحر الإباء .. وكف الوفاء .. ونزف الأشجان* 
*عرس الشهاده .. ويبكي عمر الزهور البلاء .. ويلطم شباب وكهول كف الردى ..*
*لملمت المآسي اشتات المصائب عظم هذه الرزيه .. من نفوس أبيه وارواح زكيه .. قلوب الهب نارها الضما ..*
*اجساد لم تحجب نورها فيض الدماء ..* 
*بهموم داميه حتى مضوا بقلوب عطشى واكباد حرى حتى قضوا .. ذوت احزانهم صرخات الضمير .. من على محراب* 
*الجهاد ... تفانت الأرواح بجنب المولى عز وجل ... رتلوا آيات الخلود .. رفعوا اكف الضراعه بمناجاة العشق ...*
*كبروا بهتافات النصرالخالد ... وسبحوا بتسبيحات الإيمان وهللوا بتهلليل السمو ..فأدركو الموت بروح تكاملت ذاتها* 
*وعلت نفسها ففاح منهم عطر الشهاده فكانوا للشهداء خيرة ساده ..*



*فالسلام على تلك الدماء التي غذت* 
*شجرة الدين ..*
*حتى أينعت ثمارها ..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-11-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-13-2010)

----------


## الفجر القـادم

اخي الكريم اسمح لي بأن اعارضك لا اختلف معك بشخصية الحسين رضي الله عنه وارضاه وانه واخوه سيدنا الحسن سيدا شباب اهل الجنه ولكن الدين اكتمل بنزول الاية 
*(الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي* 

 *وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا)*

*وتكفل الله بحفضه إلى يوم الدين* 

والحسين رضي الله عنه مات فمن حفظ الدين بعده اذا كان كلامك صحيح

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*

*نعم أخي الكريم أيها الفجر القادم ..*

*الدين اكتمل بتشريعاته وأنظمته* 
*بنزول تلك الآية ..*
*ولكن كان لها مناسبة ..*
*ولا احسبك غافلاً عنها ..*
*فقد نزلت يوم غدير خم..*
*وتنصيب الإمام علي عليه السلام* 
*ولياً وخليفة للرسول  بعد وفاته . { صلى الله عليه وآله } ..*
*وقد طلب الله من عبده ورسوله أن يبلغ بها  الناس  ..*
*{ يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما انزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته ...}*

*والحسين عليه السلام لم يمت بل خط بدمه الشريف الخطوط العريضة لذلك الدين ..*
*بصرخته { هيهات منا الذلة } !!!*
*أيضا { ولا تحسبن الذين قُتلوا في سبيل الله امواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون }*

*نعم الحسين عليه السلام ضخّ في شرايين الأمة دماء الثورة والعزة والكرامة* 
*ورفض الظلم والخنوع والاستسلام للطواغيت ..*
*{ فوالله لا أعطيكم بيدي إعطاء الذليل ..*
*ولا أفر فرار العبيد } !!!*

*نعم الحسين أعلنها مدوية في الأرجاء ..*
*{ مثلي لا يبايع مثله }* 
*ويعني يزيد بن معاوية { عليه لعائن الله }*

*وبنظرة واحدة أخي الكريم إلى ما يدور ويجري على ساحة الواقع من ذلك اليوم إلى هذا اليوم ..*
*وهذه الشعائر  والمآتم الحسينية* 
*التي تقام كل عام خير دليل وشاهد على أن الحسين عليه السلام* 
*ما زال حيا في الضمائر الحرة الكريمة ..*
*والقلوب المسلمة الأصيلة ..*
*لأنها تعلم علم اليقين أن حسينها لم يخرج أشرا ولا بطرا وإنما لطلب الإصلاح* 
*في أمة جده صلى الله عليه وآله .. وليأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر..*
*وهاهم المسلمون المحمديون يسيرون على  نفس النهج الذي سار عليه*
*الحسين والمنبثق من ذلك الدين المحمدي الأصيل ..*
*إذن فالدين ما زال بخير طالما تغذيه دماء الحسين التي أريقت* 
*على مذبح الكرامة والعزة والحرية ..*
*وحفظ بحفظ تخليد  ذكرى صاحب الثورة الأبية  !!*

*وعليه يا أخي المحترم ...*
*لا ينبغي أن يدخلك أي ريب أو شك ..*
*بأن الحسين مات وانتهى وان الدين ليس بحاجة إلى حفظ* 
*وإن وعد الله بحفظه ..*
*فإنما يكون ذلك على يد سبط الرسول الذى ضحى بدمه من اجل* 
*خلوده وبقائه محفوظاً ما بقي الدهر ..*
*فلو لم يثر الحسين على ذلك الظلم المستشري في المة والذي* 
*راح ينخر في كيانها لتسلط الظالمون والمستبدون  - امثال* 
*الطاغية يزيد - على رقاب الناس ..*
*ولما بقيت للدين باقية ...*

*تماما كما فعل امير المؤمنين حينما امتثل لوصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله حيث أمره بلزوم الصبر حينما هجم أهل السقيفة عليه وعلى* 
*زهرائه سلام الله عليهما ..*
*فلو قاتلهم لما بقي ذكر محمد صلى الله عليه وآله واسمه* 
*إلى يومنا هذا ...*

*إذن لا غرو في القول أخي الكريم :* 
*{ إن الدين الإسلامي محمدي الوجود حسيني البقاء }*



*أرجو أن تكون فكرتي وما ألهمتني به قريحتي* 
*قد أشبع فضولكم المعرفي  وأرضى طموحكم الثقافي  !!*
*ولكم كل الشكر على إتاحة الفرصة للتعبير* 
*عن رأيي القاصر ..*
*ومن لديه أفكار جديدة وكلام دال وهادف فليدلِ به ..*
*فربما كان أوضح وأوسع مما خطته أنامل الموالية ..*

*وتقبلوا خالص دعائي ..*
*وعظم الله لكم الأجر ...*

*أختكم في الله ..*
*موالية حيدر ..*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-16-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (12-11-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-13-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
أعظم الله أجرك ياحبيب الله ، مأجورة يافاطمة الزهراء..
مأجور ياأمير المؤمنين ..مأجورين سادتي موالي أجميعن مأجور يافرج الله..



(يامولاي ياأبا عبد الله ، أشهدُ أنك قد أقمت الصلاة وآتيت الزكاة وأمرت بالمعروف ونهيت عن المنكر وأطعت الله ورسوله حتى أتاك اليقين فلعن الله أمةً قتلتك .ولعن الله أمةً ظلمتك .ولعن الله أمةً سمعت بذلك فرضيت به)
لعن الله من قتلكم بالأيدي والألسن ياسادتي ياأولياء الله صل الله عليهم أجمعين ولعن الله أعداء الله ظالميهم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..
..


موالية
سخية ، ترفلين بهاء..ويزيدكِ الولاء نوراً على نور..
سلمت مهجتكِ العاشقة وقريحتكِ المُلتهبة على سيدكِ الحسين صلوات الرب عليه..
آجركِ الله على هذه الرزية ..وأثابكِ أجراً عظيماً..
موفقة بحق الغريب..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
وبظل الحسين..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-13-2010)

----------


## الفجر القـادم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*
> 
> *نعم أخي الكريم أيها الفجر القادم ..*
> 
> *الدين اكتمل بتشريعاته وأنظمته* 
> *بنزول تلك الآية ..*
> *ولكن كان لها مناسبة ..*
> *ولا احسبك غافلاً عنها ..*
> *فقد نزلت يوم غدير خم..*
> ...



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعلى اصحاب محمد وألعن من آذى فاطمة  وآذى امنا عائشة..

اختي الكريمه بارك الله فيك انا لا اناقشك على بطولات سيدنا الحسين رضوان الله عليه فهو البطل ابن ذاك البطل حفيد البطل نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وانا معك اختي الكريمة بأن معاوية رضي الله عنه اخطاء وان الحق مع علي رضي الله عنه وارضاه ومع الحسين ولكن اختي الكريمة مات الحسين وبقي معاوية حاكما وبعدها يزيد وباقي خلفاء بني اميه وبعدها العباسيون وانتي على ما يبدوا اعلم مني بالتاريخ ولم يضيع الدين والحسين في قلوبنا مثل الرسول وباقي الصحابة احياء عند ربهم وفي قلوبنا 
عموما النقاش سرني معك اختي الكريمة والنقاش في هذا الموضوع من النوع الجدلي الذي قد يطول كثيرا لذا اقول لك
دمتم بأجمل ود :bigsmile:

----------

رنيم الحب (12-13-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعلى اصحاب محمد وألعن من آذى فاطمة وآذى امنا عائشة..
> 
> اختي الكريمه بارك الله فيك انا لا اناقشك على بطولات سيدنا الحسين رضوان الله عليه فهو البطل ابن ذاك البطل حفيد البطل نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وانا معك اختي الكريمة بأن معاوية رضي الله عنه اخطاء
> 
> وهل رأيتني أتيت بذكر معاوية وقلت عنه بأنه أخطا ...؟؟!!!!
> وهل يخطئ من يقتل أشرف الناس حسبا ونسبا بعد 
> رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله  !!!
> ومن أهل بيت  { أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا }..
> ويعلم علم اليقين انه كذلك ..
> ...



 

*أخي الكريم جزيت خيرا* 
*على رحابة صدرك  ..*
*وجعلك الله من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه ..*

*مأجورين ونسألكم الدعاء ..*

----------


## الفجر القـادم

لتوضيح فقط اختي الكريمه انا اعارض قيام معاوية رضي الله عنه على سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه وارضاه وانا لو كنت في تلك الفترة لكنت جندي تحت راية علي ولا زلت اعارضك في كلام 
ودمتي باجمل ود

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لتوضيح فقط اختي الكريمه انا اعارض قيام معاوية رضي الله عنه على سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه وارضاه وانا لو كنت في تلك الفترة لكنت جندي تحت راية علي ولا زلت اعارضك في كلام 
> ودمتي باجمل ود




اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة في نفسها وأبيها وفي بعلها وبنيها أجمع..
السلام على من اتبع الهُدى ...
أخي أو أختي الفاضلة الفجر القادم ..
أهلاً بكِ وبكل أخواننا السنة بيننا ..
نحنُ نرحب بكم ..فالسنة لايكرهون آل بيت محمد بل يعشقونهم ..وأنتِ منهم أخية..
من يكره آل بيت المصطفى أولئك النواصب ..اسأل الله أن يباعد بينكِ وبينهم..دنيا وآخرة..
اعتذر أخية..واعتذر من موالية صاحبة الموضوع لحلولي مجدداً ..،إنما جئتُ مستفهمة..

أخيتي الفجر القادم ..من حديثكِ فهمت أنك ترفضين ماقام به معاوية لعنة الله عليه..! أليس كذلك!
ولو كنتِ في تلك الفترة لكنتِ مع أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه..وكأنكِ تنطقين آية (ياليتنا كنا معهم فنفوز فوزاً عظيماً) وأنا ارددها معكِ وبكل صدق وخشوع....حشرك الله مع من توالين..
ادعو لنا و لكِ بالثبات على الولاية والعشق الحيدري فأنت عاشقة لحيدرة
 ومادمتِ ترفضين ماقام به معاوية..! إذن فأنتِ رافضية!
إلى هنا أنا معكِ لااختلف..
إنما ماأثار العجب فيَّ 
هو كيف تنطقين لفظ (رضي الله عنه) في حق الظالم والمظلوم!
مادمِتِ تُخالفين معاوية وتستنكرين أمره وبغضه لعلي وآل علي إذن انتِ تعتبريه مُخطئ بحقهم وَ ظالم لهم على غير وجه حق.. !
أم أنا مُخطئة!!
....
هنا أنا جئت ..لا لنقاش..ولاانتظر ردة فعل على ورق..
إنما أترك الاجابة لقلبك...أبحثي بقلبك ..وأجيبي قلبك فقط...
أيُعقل أن يرضى الاله عن الفئتين!!

..
بغض النظر عن التدخل بالنقاش الـ دار بينكم ..
في هذه الأمور أعشق الاحتفاظ بحُججي لذاتي...
وهناك سبل لمن أراد التأكد من حقيقة الحسين وأهل البيت..صلوات الله عليه

موفقين بإذن الله..مقضية حوائجكم بالكريم..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل
لكم بقلبي دعاء..

----------

موالية حيدر (12-12-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة في نفسها وأبيها وفي بعلها وبنيها أجمع..
> السلام على من اتبع الهُدى ...
> أخي أو أختي الفاضلة الفجر القادم ..
> أهلاً بكِ وبكل أخواننا السنة بيننا ..
> نحنُ نرحب بكم ..فالسنة لايكرهون آل بيت محمد بل يعشقونهم ..وأنتِ منهم أخية..
> من يكره آل بيت المصطفى أولئك النواصب ..اسأل الله أن يباعد بينكِ وبينهم..دنيا وآخرة..
> اعتذر أخية..واعتذر من موالية صاحبة الموضوع لحلولي مجدداً ..،إنما جئتُ مستفهمة.. 
> أخيتي الفجر القادم ..من حديثكِ فهمت أنك ترفضين ماقام به معاوية لعنة الله عليه..! أليس كذلك!
> ولو كنتِ في تلك الفترة لكنتِ مع أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه..وكأنكِ تنطقين آية (ياليتنا كنا معهم فنفوز فوزاً عظيماً) وأنا ارددها معكِ وبكل صدق وخشوع....حشرك الله مع من توالين..
> ...



 
*بسم الله رب الحسين* 


*أردت أن أعارض الفجر القادم عن إرضاء الله*
* عن معاوية وهو يرفض ما قام به ..*
*فهل هذا كيل بمكيالين  ؟ !!!*

*عزيزتي الغالية دمعة ..*

لا عليكِ ولا تعتذري ..
فتدخلك كان في محله  ..
وأثلجتِ صدري بكلامكِ ..
فلا فضّ فوكِ ..
تحياتي وودادي لك...

*وللفجر القادم أقول ..*

*{ قل كلٌ يعمل على شاكلته فربكم اعلم بمن هو اهدى سبيلا }..*

*وعظم الله أجوركم ...***

----------


## الفجر القـادم

> *بسم الله رب الحسين* 
> 
> 
> *أردت أن أعارض الفجر القادم عن إرضاء الله*
> * عن معاوية وهو يرفض ما قام به ..*
> *فهل هذا كيل بمكيالين  ؟ !!!*
> 
> 
> *وللفجر القادم أقول ..*
> ...



اختي الكريمة كلمة رضي الله عنه وارضاه اذا قلته لصحابي الجليل معاوية قلته لأنه صحابي من اصحاب الرسول اعلن اسلامه على حياة الرسول ولم يرتد عن الاسلام ومات على الاسلام وهو من كتبة وحي الرسول صلوات الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيرا إلى يوم الدين وكتابة الوحي مهمة خطيرة والرسول من اعلم الرجال بالرجال ومن ناحية خطاه بوقوفه امام علي رضي الله عنه وارضاه هو خطا من بشر وكل بشر خطاء ولا احد في الدنيا معصوم عن الخطاء الا الرسول الكريم صلوات الله عليه وسلامه حتى الانبياء اخطاء كما تعلمين من ابونا ادم عليه السلام إلى باقي الانبياء عليهم جميعا السلام وصحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم ليسوا خيرا من الأنبياء لهذا اقول رضي الله عنه وحسابه على الله لا أنا ولا انتي نحاسبه
واشكرك على الآية الكريمة التي قلتها لي وان شاء الله يهدينا ربنا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه
ودمتم بأجمل ود

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم رب كل شيئ
السلام على من اتبع الهدى
اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


يبدو أن المقام سيطول هنا..!! اضطررتُ لأن أقول،، أني شخصياً يُمكنني أن أدلو بدلوي ..ولكني لم أشأ أن أجعل آل بيت المصطفى عُرضة لمن يساويهم بغيرهم ..وإن كان يعترف بأحقيتهم ..لم اشأ أن أتحدث فأدع لأحدهم القرار في أن يُصدق مقامهم أو لا...! فعلي وآل علي أعظم من حرفي وأعظم مما أصف وأُبدي..
(أخي ، اختي)الفجر القادم ..لكم معتقداتكم ولنا كذلك معتقداتنا الـ لانرضى أن تُمس بكلمة اعتراض أو رفض..!


 إن الصرح يضيق في خضم إثارة النقاشات بين الشيعة والسنة ..ومن قوانينه أنه لايقبل إثارة الفتن..
المنتدى شيعي ويرحب بالسنة الموالين لمحمد وآل محمد..
إنما إثارة النقاش في هذه الأمور والاعتراض على شيئ من معتقداتنا هو تهميش لأسس عريقة ننتمي لها  ..
مشاركتك نرحب بها ..ولكن إبداء رفضك لما نعتقد به ليس يفيد شيئ مادمتِ لن تقنعينا ولن تقتنعي بشيئ ..!
وإن كنتِ تبحثي عما يُرضي اعتراضك على بعض شعائرنا واعتقاداتنا ...
هناك ساحة شاسعة في عالم الانترنت ..تُشبعكِ وترويكِ علم ومعرفة في حق الحسين وآل الحسين..
ارجو ألا يُفتح باب للنقاش في أمور مذهبية ...لأن لنا في هذه الحالة تصرف آخر..! 
وإن طال النقاش أكثر هنا سأضطر وبكل أسف إغلاق موضوع حُسيني اعتقد بعظمته كل الاعتقاد...


موالية لكِ الأجر عند الله ..وعند الحسين الوجيه وسيدة النساء صلوات الله عليهم..
 ادعو لي ولكم بالهداية والثبات على الولاية ..لآخر نفس..
  موفقين إن شاء الله
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الفجر القـادم

وانا لن اطيل النقاش وقد قلت سابقا انه موضوع جدلي 
واحب ان اقول ايضا اختي الكريمة انني احترم معتقداتك ومعتقدات غيرك ولا اكن لكم الا التقيدر والاحترام وانا يا اختي الكريمة عندي ايضا وجهة نظر في بعض اهل السنة هناك المفرطون في  السنة وهناك المتشددون وهناك المنحرفون بمذهبهم وانا لست امام او شيخ لكن وجدت هذا الموضوع واحببت ان ادلو بدلوي فيه وان كنت اثرت حفيظة احد فان اسف
  وهداني واياكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
اخوكم الفجر القـادم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
الكريم...الفجر القادم
شكراً لتفهمك غرضي في قطع النقاش..
ونحنُ بدورنا نُحيي فيك الاحترام ...ونكنُ لك أمثاله..


موفقين جميعاً
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب الحسين ..* 
*وتبقى كلمة الحق هي الحكم والفيصل في كل القضايا ..*
*لمن ألقى السمع وهو شهيد ...* 
*المحترم الفجر القادم ..*
*لك من الشكر أوفره ومن الدعاء أيسره ..*
*غير أنه لدي وقفة قصيرة إذا أحببت أن أطيل معك النقاش والجدال بخصوص* 
*كلامك عن ان معاوية كاتب الوحي ..*
*فإن أردت الخوض في ذلك فأخبرني حتى أبين لك وجهة نظري ومعارضتي في ذلك* 
*وحتى ذلك الحين* 
*تقبل تحيات أختك* 
*موالية حيدر ..* 


*دمعتي الغالية ..*
*العقل عرف به الرحمن واكتسبت به الجنان ..*
*كملك الله بهذا العقل وهذه الفحوى* 
*في معالجة الأمور ..*
*وثبتك على الحق والولاء* 
*دمت بحراسة البتول الطاهرة* 
*مثابة ومأجورة ..*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

ما أحلى النقاش اذا اتسم بالموضوعية والبحث العلمي وكان الغرض منه الوصول للحقيقة لا سفسطت الكلام وتلحيفه أو تزويقه بما نراه نحن لا كما هو 
كتاب المراجعات لشرف الدين من أروع الكتب التي تمثل فيها الحوار بين شيخ الإزهر والسيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين كان الحوار علميا متأدبا يستند إلى مصادر تاريخية مهمة وليس الغرض منه ( غالب ومغلوب ) وانما تفهم لوجة النظر الأخرى 
بارك الله بكم أخت موالية لطرحكم المتميز ومرحبا بك أيها الفجر القادم فقد وفدت على اناس تربوا في مدرسة الخلق العظيم

----------


## موالية حيدر

> ما أحلى النقاش اذا اتسم بالموضوعية والبحث العلمي وكان الغرض منه الوصول للحقيقة لا سفسطت الكلام وتلحيفه أو تزويقه بما نراه نحن لا كما هو 
> كتاب المراجعات لشرف الدين من أروع الكتب التي تمثل فيها الحوار بين شيخ الإزهر والسيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين كان الحوار علميا متأدبا يستند إلى مصادر تاريخية مهمة وليس الغرض منه ( غالب ومغلوب ) وانما تفهم لوجة النظر الأخرى 
> بارك الله بكم أخت موالية لطرحكم المتميز ومرحبا بك أيها الفجر القادم فقد وفدت على اناس تربوا في مدرسة الخلق العظيم



 
*بسم الله رب اللحسين ..* 
*قطرات وزخات علم ومعرفة* 
*تناثرت علينا من ذلك البحر المعطاء ..*
*فمرحبا بكم اخي الكريم* 
*{ بحر عطاء }*
*وياليت هالفجر يستمر في جداله * 
*لتتضح له الحقيقة*  
*اخي بحر عطاء*  
*{ كل ما لدينا من عاشوراء }* 
*عظم الله أجوركم ..*

----------

